# Medallions



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's one of two medallions I'm making. This one goes above the dining table.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good Frank. :thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Nice work there Frank. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If Frank's doing It ! You know It's going to look bad ass when It's done! :yes::yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

:lol: Thanks Rick.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Good stuff Frank! :thumbup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

As always .. Excellent work Frank..


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That's pretty coolyou'd also make an excellent framer with all that set out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's the other one trimmed out. It will be going on the entrance way ceiling light about 15' (4.5m) above. It's screwed down to a piece of drywall overnight while the PL Premium dries and I have some tape on points where the Bondaflex is drying.

All screws will be pulled even after gluing the medallion to the ceiling. No chance of pops.

A heat gun comes in handy too while using Trim-Tex Arch bead.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQlqmr4ZgBw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbJPtAF2tI


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

First coat.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You are a very impressive drywall finisher Frank ! :yes::yes:

A true artist !


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> First coat.


Ur looking a bit scary in that pic!!:blink:
A bit like here comes Freddy!!!!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Ur looking a bit scary in that pic!!:blink:



because that's his artistic side


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Put them up and the designer picked some great lights.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Put them up and the designer picked some great lights.


Those turned out really nice Frank! :thumbup:


----------

